# Ultra Bike Kirchzarten 19.6.2016



## Alfrons (15. Juni 2016)

Die Frage des Amateurs, der verunsichert ist ob des grausigen Wetters. Das wird sicherlich nochmal schlimmer als letztes Jahr mit den Verhältnissen:
Welche Reifen ziehe ich für den 77 km Marathon auf? Habe vorne den Nobby Nic 29x2.25 Evo PaceStar drauf und hinten den Rocket Ron 29x2.25 EvoPaceStar...hatte gestern das Gefühl, dass der Rocket Ron hinten NULL Halt auf nassen, matschigen Wurzelteppichen und im Schlamm bietet.
Hinten auch den Nobby Nic drauf? Oder bremst dies dann an den vielen langen Anstiegen und kostet Zeit? Für alle Tipps bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Juni 2016)

Schlimmer wie letztes Jahr glaube ich nicht. Es wird gleich nass und hoffentlich etwas wärmer.
Ich fahre mit Rocket Ron vorne und hinten. Bei dem Matsch setzen sich alle Reifen zu und so schwierig ist die Strecke nicht.
Bin nur am überlegen was ich anziehe, ob Regenjacke oder nicht, nass wird man so oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. Juni 2016)

Schlimmer als letztes Jahr bitte nicht, eigentlich hatte es immer im Wechsel ein Jahr trocken / ein Jahr nass....Wetterprognose vorsichtig optimistisch "nur nass von unten" 

_Prognose deutscher Wetterdienst:
http://www.dwd.de/DE/wetter/vorhersage_aktuell/vhs_brd_node.html
Am Samstag regnet es im Nordosten noch längere Zeit. Ansonsten breiten sich bei wechselnder bis starker Bewölkung von Südwesten her Schauer und Gewitter auf weite Teile des Landes aus, lokal mit Starkregen. Im Südosten ist die Niederschlagsneigung geringer und die Sonne scheint längere Zeit. Die Temperatur erreicht 17 bis 24 Grad. Es weht schwacher bis mäßiger, im Nordosten frischer und dort in Böen starker Westwind.
In der Nacht zum Sonntag gibt es vor allem im Norden und Nordosten sowie am Alpenrand weitere schauerartige Regenfälle, die anfangs auch noch gewittrig sein können. Ansonsten klingen Schauer und Gewitter meist ab und es lockert  stärker auf. Besonders dort, wo es zuvor viel geregnet hat, bildet sich Nebel. Es sind Tiefstwerte zwischen 13 und 8 Grad zu erwarten. _


Regenjacke bedeutet bei Regen von "innen und aussen" nass, leichte Windweste ist zu empfehlen aufgrund der teils erreichten Höhe un der langen Abfahrten.

Reifen ist beim BFU eigentlich egal, nur von Semi-Slicks alà furious fred würde ich die Finger lassen. Ich bin letztes WE einen Marathon bei Dauerregen und absoluter Pampe gefahren (Waldhaus marathon) mit Maxxis Ikon vorne und Aspen hinten auch bei total aufgeweichten Forstwegen kein Problem.


----------



## Fortis76 (15. Juni 2016)

Hoffen wir, dass es doch etwas besser wird wie erwartet. Werde wohl einfach meine Windweste drüber ziehen und vor Ort entscheiden ob Armlinge oder nicht. Nur anstellen zum bike waschen werde ich diesmal sein lassen. Fahrrad kommt dreckig hinten auf den Fahrradträger.
Wünsche allen viel Spaß  und ne sturzfreie Fahrt.


----------



## baloo (15. Juni 2016)

Teifstwerte von 8..13°C sind schon ziemlich frisch und das im angeblichen Sommer!
Fahre auch nur mit Regen Weste, Ärmlingen und unten rum kurz. Kalt wird es eh nur in den Abfahrten und die sind ja auch nicht so lang.
Gutes Rennen @All.


----------



## daniel77 (15. Juni 2016)

Wenn sich o.g. Prognose des DWD bewahrheitet und man der "Mehrheit" der Wetterportale glauben schenken darf (?) dann könnten wir mit dem Wasser von oben noch Glück haben. Wirklich kalt wird`s nur für die Ultras auf den ersten Abfahrten. 
Bin letztes Jahr ebenfalls Ultra gefahren und das ging mit Weste/Armlingen relativ gut. Ich fahre allerdings seit dem Winter mit XBionic Trikot und Unterhemd und fand das in Kombi mit einer leichten Windweste (Craft featherlight) und Armlingen beim letzten Regenrennen optimal. Ich habe trotz 6°C nicht gefroren


----------



## BLAM (16. Juni 2016)

Ultra Distanz: Raceking / Raceking; hat sich über Jahre bei typischem Schwarzwald-(April)-Wetter bewährt.


----------



## dominique (16. Juni 2016)

BLAM schrieb:


> Ultra Distanz: Raceking / Raceking; hat sich über Jahre bei typischem Schwarzwald-(April)-Wetter bewährt.


Fährst du die RK mit Milch?


----------



## maui400 (16. Juni 2016)

Ich fahr die Marathon Strecke mit neuen RaRas 2.25". Letztes Jahr hatte 2xRaceKing 2.0" und das ging auch, wenngleich wackelig in den Kurven.
Klamotten werd ich kurzfristig entscheiden. Mit etwas Glück brauchen wir keine Regenjacke: Wetter Armlinge sind vermutlich kein Fehler.

Hab übrigens im lokalen Blättchen gelesen, dass es diesmal mehrere Waschstationen geben soll. Parken soll aufgrund der nassen Wiesen problematisch werden.


----------



## BLAM (16. Juni 2016)

dominique schrieb:


> Fährst du die RK mit Milch?



Latex Schlauch


----------



## Nuki (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo hat jemand nen Link zu aktuellen gps track vom short Track. ??
Ja ich weiß die Strecke ist ausgeschildert. Aber mein GPS zeigt mir die voraussichtliche Ankunftszeit an. Und das finde ich immer hilfreich.

Bin letztes Jahr vorne RoRo hinten RaRa je mit Milch gefahren. ( und hab damit die AK gewonnen ). Hat sich bewährt, bleibt also so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (17. Juni 2016)

Nuki schrieb:


> Bin letztes Jahr vorne RoRo hinten RaRa je mit Milch gefahren. ( und hab damit die AK gewonnen ). Hat sich bewährt, bleibt also so.


So mach ich das auch, nur mit dem Sieg wirds wohl bei mir nichts


----------



## Nuki (17. Juni 2016)

baloo schrieb:


> So mach ich das auch, nur mit dem Sieg wirds wohl bei mir nichts




Dieses Jahr wohl bei mir auch nicht ...., realistisch gesehen...aber die Hoffnung stirb zu letzt


----------



## nivekx (17. Juni 2016)

Hallöchen,

ich werde auch den Short-Track fahren. Habe ein Spectral AL 8.0 mit Original Bereifung (27,5x2,4 Conti MK II Protection) ^^ jetzt wollt ich mal hier in Erfahrung bringen ob die Reifen bei so ner Strecke wirklich so einen großen Unterschied machen. Angenommen ich mache jetzt hinten diesen hochgelobten "Rocket Ron" drauf. Merke ich dabei wirklich einen großen Unterschied bei den Anstiegen wenn vorne der MK II drauf bleibt?  Was für einen Luftdruck macht man den bei so nem Marathon in die Reifen? Fahre das erste mal bei so einem Event mit, sorry 

Muss dazu sagen: Meine Zeit wird sicherlich nicht gut  ich tippe auf letztes Drittel...Also lohnt es sich in dem Fall überhaupt über soetwas nachzudenken oder gehts da bei der Reifenwahl nur um die Sekundenjagd? ^^


----------



## maui400 (17. Juni 2016)

@baloo , @Nuki :
"vorne RoRo hinten RaRa" - LiteSkin oder SnakeSkin?


----------



## Nuki (17. Juni 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> @baloo , @Nuki :
> "vorne RoRo hinten RaRa" - LiteSkin oder SnakeSkin?



Spontan keine Ahnung. Müsste ich nachschauen. 

@nivekx Fahr einfach das was du immer drauf hast und hab ganz viel Spaß, das ist doch das Wichtigste. Fahr unfallfrei und übertreibe nicht. Wir sind keine Profis und müssen ( dürfen ) am Montag wieder -hoffentlich gesund - auf die Arbeit.


......aber eigentlich wollte ich ne gpx Datei


----------



## baloo (17. Juni 2016)

Snakeskin mit Notubes Race Milch
Früher immer Liteskin, aber letztes Jahr an zwei Rennen die Seitenwand aufgeschlizt! Die paar Gramm sind sinvoll eingestzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominique (17. Juni 2016)

So der Reifenwechsel ist gemacht. Hinten u. vorne neue RK 2.2 mit No Tubes Milch.
Unterwegs werde ich auf Trek Procaliber 9.9 SL sein.


----------



## atlas (18. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre das 5. Mal mit und vertraue diesmal vorn auf den Ro Ro und hinten auf den Thunder Burt.

viel Spass allen

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## martocom (19. Juni 2016)

Bei mir zu Hause, rund 40km entfernt hats übrigens ziemlich die ganze Nacht geregnet, teils auch recht stark. Aber jetzt hörts wohl grade auf.


----------



## maui400 (19. Juni 2016)

Hier, 7km von KiZa regnet es noch ganz gut. Soll aber bald aufhören. ne schlammige Angelegenheit wird es in jedem Fall.


----------



## Nuki (19. Juni 2016)

maui400 schrieb:


> Hier, 7km von KiZa regnet es noch ganz gut. Soll aber bald aufhören. ne schlammige Angelegenheit wird es in jedem Fall.


Hat aufgehört. Wasser steht in den Wiesen


----------



## Fortis76 (19. Juni 2016)

Was ne geile Scheixxe heute. Warum macht man sowas und das sogar gern.
Hoffe alle sind gut durchgekommen.


----------



## martocom (19. Juni 2016)

Ich fands eig noch ganz OK, war zwar teilweise recht schmierig, aber dann fährt man halt nur so schnell wie man es sich zutraut. Kann mir aber vorstellen dass die Strecke nach mir noch nachgelassen hat, war ja recht früh im Ziel


----------



## maui400 (19. Juni 2016)

Übelst. Da kam doch ne Nummer mehr runter als vorhergesagt. Ich hab den glorreichen Fehler gemacht meine Regenjacke erst oben auf dem Hinterwaldkopf anzuziehen, als ich schon aufgeweicht war. Bei Hinterzarten war ich kurz vor der Aufgabe weil ich so geschlottert hab. Kennt Ihr das wenn man nicht mehr schalten kann, weil man so kalte Dinger hat? Aber irgendwie geht's ja doch weiter. Der Akku war dafür recht bald leer. Dafür geht die Zeit noch in Ordnung.

Aber ich glaub nicht, dass die Strecke zum Ende hin besser geworden ist.

RaRa 2.25 vorn war des Öfteren gut überfordert. Hinten war er ok. Aber besser als die vorherigen 2.0er RK ;-)
Ach ja, der Mudguard war Gold wert!


----------



## -VS- (19. Juni 2016)

Auf der Matsch-Skala von 0-10 bestimmt eine gute 8. Was noch fehlte, war extrem tiefer, ganz zäher und sähmiger Schlamm. Manche Abschnitte waren in Anbetracht der Verhältnisse tricky, aber noch meistern.
Reifen wie immer die fabelhafte Kombi Race King 2.2 hinten/X-King 2.2 vorn RaceSport Karkassen mit Latexschläuchen, nicht einmal gerutscht mit den Reifen in dem schmierigen Geläuf, gute Traktion....und auf Asphalt wie Rennrad.
Short Track in ca. 1:42h


----------



## baloo (20. Juni 2016)

Reib mir heute morgen noch den Dreck aus den Augen! 
Ich fands aber irgendwie geil, wenns keine Rennen wäre, wär ich gestern nie und nimmer aufs Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fortis76 (20. Juni 2016)

Ja hat wirklich Spaß gemacht. Habe mir in Aftersteg ein hartes Duell mit einem Fahrer geliefert. Wir sind dann bis zum Ende zusammen gefahren und haben uns soweit überhaupt möglich gut unterhalten. Auch hier nochmals Grüße Dominik.


----------



## -VS- (20. Juni 2016)

Am Anfang denkt man iiih, aber nach 1km ist das vorbei. Manchmal merkt man nicht mal, wenn es unterwegs wieder anfängt zu regnen.
Aber der Materialverschleiß ist halt enorm erhöht. Mittlerweile ist doch jedes 2. Rennen in jeder Saison doch ein Schlammrennen, besonders dieses Jahr!
Auf dem Short Track bin ich heuer das 1. Mal gefahren und hab den Patronengürtel noch nicht leergeschossen, bin also noch etwas zu "frisch" eingerollt ins Ziel. War überrascht als ich schon am Ende der Schlußabfahrt eigentlich fast schon wieder im Ziel war. Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei und mehr Gas geben und sich nicht noch von der Führenden der Damen überholen lassen


----------

